# seed banks



## mr. green (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm trying to find out witch seed bank everyone likes?


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 3, 2007)

That is a tough one to vote on, so I won't.  Seed shops are underground, for the most part.  I don't trust any of them anymore...


----------



## ThinkGREEN (Dec 4, 2007)

Well... i buy most of mine at Dutch Passion and Sensi Seeds....
too bad it´s missing in the poll.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2007)

*I would go with Peak Seeds as all their strains are F1's.  *


----------

